# Problema con amplificador,  Mosfet N se quema.



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 11, 2019)

Tengo un amplificador que se calienta demasiado un mosfet, al punto de calentar toda la base, este amplificador del cual no conozco su manual de servicio, tiene 2 mosfet, Canal N y Canal P, buscando en los diagramas genéricos, encontré un amplificador que se le parece, digamos un poco porque el voltaje que tengo es de de +/- 37 voltios en fuente simétrica.

En este caso, mi amplificador usa un IC previo de nomenclatura TL084C, comprobé el puente rectificador y se encuentra bien. Comprobé las pistas y las resistencias y no veo nada dañado.

El asunto es que se calienta demasiado el IRF530, Lo he sustituido por un equivalente IRF540, pero de igual forma me lo daña, Tengo en el Gate -30 voltios, con respecto a GND, como consulta, ¿por qué se me  quema este mosfet? 

Ya cambie el par completo, de igual forma se sigue quemando el mismo IRF540. Sospecho del IRF540, pero los datasheets no muestran diferencia abismal, la corriente y el amperaje en ambos es casi el mismo. Yo pensé que solo el cambio de los Mosfets, sería suficiente, pero no.

Gracias por leerme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2019)

No sabés si es clase C o AB ?

Voltaje Gate - Source ?

 ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS 
Gate-Source Voltage VGS ± 20


----------



## pandacba (Ene 11, 2019)

Sin los transistores de salida y con la entrada en corto, que tensines tenes donde irian lo gates?
Estado del diodo D103 y el que esta oculto por el otro Mosfet, zener o de señal?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 14, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Sin los transistores de salida y con la entrada en corto, que tensiones tenes donde irian lo gates?
> Estado del diodo D103 y el que esta oculto por el otro Mosfet, zener o de señal?



Los diodos D103 es un diodo 1N4148 y va otro igual al otro mosfet, así que  supongo que es para regular la temperatura de ellos.
Quitaré los Mosfet y hare la prueba.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> No sabés si es clase C o AB ?
> 
> Voltaje Gate - Source ?
> 
> ...



Desconozco la clase de amplificador, el voltaje en Gate es de -30.4 voltios en el IRF530
En el source tengo -35.8

Adicionalmente, saqué el diagrama (aun me faltan identificar algunas pistas y componentes) y ahora tengo una duda: los diodos 1N4148 Van muy cerca de cada mosfet, supongo que para regular la temperatura.

Desconozco Q1, Q2, desconozco su valor o su tipo de juntura (NPN o PNP) asó que supuse que uno era PNP y el otro era NPN.

Su código para Q1 es =



Su código para Q2 es =



Los D1 y D2 son código SMD "A6" y su código es BAW62 (1N4148) pero también me indica que es MMBD2836 (dual sw diode cc 75V)

El Mosfet IRF530 va a voltaje negativo? Será que están al revés? Por que tengo -30 voltios en Gate del IRF530? Si pudieran ayudarme les estaré agradecida.

Adjunto el diagrama...


-----
Con la entrada en corto, en el Gate de 530 tengo -30 voltios
Con la entrada en corto, en el Gate de 9530 tengo +36 voltios

En ambos Tengo el e Drain 1.5 voltios

Con la entrada en corto, en el Source de 530 tengo -36.4 voltios
Con la entrada en corto, en el Source de 9530 tengo +37 voltios


----------



## pandacba (Ene 14, 2019)

De acuerdo a ese diagrama estarian al revés.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2019)

Los Gate de los Mosfet se miden contra Source , no contra el Voltaje que hay en Marte los días de lluvia  . . . Ya te lo pregunté y no lo contestás

Igual que en los otros se mide Voltaje de Base vs. Emisor.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 14, 2019)

Aquí se pueden apreciar los transistores SMD o diodos SMD con su nomenclatura.
D71 y D72 = A6
ZF y ZE = Q72 y Q71



---------



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los Gate de los Mosfet se miden contra Source , no contra el Voltaje que hay en Marte los días de lluvia  . . . Ya te lo pregunté y no lo contestás
> 
> Igual que en los otros se mide Voltaje de Base vs. Emisor.



Lo siento, son fallas de medición de principiante, casi no veo amplificadores, miro mas video y etapas de radiofrecuencia. Ya le indico los valores que tienen.

-------------



pandacba dijo:


> De acuerdo a ese diagrama estarian al revés.


 
Estarían los transistores Q1 y Q2, o los Mosfets al revés?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2019)

El Mosfet comienza mas o menos a conducir , con 4 V* entre Gate y Source* , con 12 V ya está saturado (conduciendo al 100%) . . .  en general con 30 V ya está quemado .


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 14, 2019)

Listo en el Q104 (el que parece ser) IRF530 mide de Gate a Source -5 Voltios DC
en el otro Q105 (el que parece ser) IRF9530 no marcan nada, 0VCC

Alguien ha visto la nomenclatura de esos SMD? no he encontrado esos valores y no sé si son Diodos zener o transistores...

----------

Actualizo el diagrama lo tenia mal, los dos mosfets van unidos a la salida de la Bocina a través del Drain.


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 14, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> ----------
> 
> Actualizo el diagrama lo tenia mal, los dos mosfets van unidos a la salida de la Bocina a través del Drain.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 175150


Seguro que está bien ese esquema? Me parece que le falta una resistencia en el gate del IRF9530. El palito que sale de la Unión entre las resistencias de 1k y que van a Q1 y Q2, a donde va?


----------



## frica (Ene 14, 2019)

El componente SMD con marking code "ZE 2F" es un transistor PNP con número de parte 2N5401S cuyo fabricante es la empresa koreneana KEC. El "2F" del marking code es el número de lote.

El componente SMD "ZF 1E" es un transistor NPN con  múmero de parte 2N5551S y mismo fabricante que el anterior componente..


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 21, 2019)

Gracias juanma2468 por la observación , te comento que si estaba mal, volvi a ver la placa del amplificador y hay otra resistencia.

Gracias FRICA, por describir los componentes, algún catálogo de donde tengas esas nomenclaturas? el que tengo no me aparecen así, por eso mis dudas.

Después de las 2 resistencias de 1K, van al preamplificador y a una serie de filtros con varios IC TL084C...

Lo que dude en un principio es si alguien ya había reparado ese  amplificador y no sé si estaban al revés los Mosfet, entonces mi preguntas son,
el Mosfet Canal P, lleva el source al +Vcc? el Mosfet Canal N, lleva el source al -Vcc? Por qué sólo se quema el canal N?


*El Diagrama es este:*


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 21, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Gracias juanma2468 por la observación , te comento que si estaba mal, volvi a ver la placa del amplificador y hay otra resistencia.
> 
> Gracias FRICA, por describir los componentes, algún catálogo de donde tengas esas nomenclaturas? el que tengo no me aparecen así, por eso mis dudas.
> 
> ...


Midiendo en continua con el tester la salida del parlante que tensión aparece sin conectar el parlante? No me respondiste a donde va el palito donde se unen las resistencias de 1K?


----------



## frica (Ene 21, 2019)

Heidivanesa29, la información la obtuve del SMD Databook 2014 edition.


----------



## 0cool (Ene 30, 2019)

hola pudiste reparar el amp?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 30, 2019)

Voy a volver a comprar los MOSFETS luego de reparar la fuente de poder.

*0Cool*
No no pude, encontré la fuente de poder dañada, revisé y vi que un regulador 7915 (-15VCC) estaba dañado, lo he sustituido y volveré a comprar los MOSFETS, veré si ahora me funcionan.

*Juanma2468*
Ya te respondi lo del palito, van a una serie de preamplificadores con TL084C o filtros pasabajos (es un Woofer)


----------



## Alziski (Jun 26, 2021)

Que paso después ..?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 29, 2021)

*Tienes razón.
Actualizo:*

El amplificador tenía problemas y era la fuente de poder dañada porque era inestable, Q1 estaba en falso contacto. Volví a comprar los Mosfets, resoldé Q1 por sospechas. Era eso.


----------

